# Surf fishing lures



## Bowtech28 (May 1, 2008)

My question is what lures would you recommend for surf fishing. I have never had luck with artificial baits except a bubble rig with a 12-18 inch leader and a piece of mcdonalds straw over a treble hook and the only thing i have caught with that is ladyfish. I would like to try some new lures this year while waiting for the big one to grab my cut bait.Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## SirLawrence (Jun 18, 2008)

Bowtech28,

Well, I can only give you my experience with topwaters at Navarre Beach and Pensacola Beach. I use "Gotcha's" for Spanish (as well as my own bubble rigs) and two summers ago, I threw out my orange bottom/black top, TopDog (w/rattle) at what I thought was a school of Spanish going after some bait. Not two seconds after that TopDog hit the water, a 22lb. skyKing (King) literally came 3 foot out of the water with that in his mouth. Now that was fun on 12lb. test. Fortunately I had tied a 50 lb. flourocarbon, monofilament leader to that! Also, 3/4 once silver or gold spoons and adding any additional tail feathers or such to it, doesn't hurt! Those are the 3-4 things I use in addition to live bait or frozen cigar minnows!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

cordell pencil popper for blues and skippies

i've even caught hardtails on a tsunami popper - fun on light tackle .


----------



## Bowtech28 (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, Ill be sure to pick some of those lures up before I head down next month!


----------

